# SIDE SKIRTS RETORATION MK# VR6



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

I took my side skirts out cuz they were almost dead !!! The problem is that i dont have no more room to lift my car because of the rust the runs thru all the side metal Does anyone know if i'm supposed to weld a metl piece so i can lift my car????? Soon i wont be able to lift it SUCKS !!!!! any ideas //// 
i will appreciate any suggestion !!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Lift your car on the subframes and welcome to rusty VW hell


----------

